# C++ mit NetBeans benutzen.



## Degush (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich C++ Projekte in NetBeans kompilieren will, bekomme ich den Fehler, dass kein Compiler zur Verfügung stände.
Ich habe mir bereits einen runtergeladen (Cygwin) und bekomme beim Ausführen folgenden Fehler:

Cannot run program "C:\cygwin\dev\stdin" (in directory "C:\Users\Malte\Documents\NetBeansProjects\CppApplication_2"): CreateProcess error=5, Zugriff verweigert


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Mai 2012)

Versuche vllt mal das hier: http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/104494-c-netbeans-6-9-einbinden.html#post666796


----------



## Degush (20. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------

